# WHERE TO EAT? NGRRC.



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Any of you guys that know KC well?

Got any suggestions where we Out of Towners should got to eat?

Breakfast, Lunch and Supper?

Please give address if you can.

JJ


----------



## parkdesigner (Jan 5, 2008)

Gates BBQ... several locations - this is a #1 must when visiting KC (try the 'burt ends' and the ribs). Authur Bryant's BBQ... close #2. For fancy BBQ (that is also very very good) is Jack's Stack - across from Union Station downtown (yes - you can do some railfanning from the parking lot). 

The Herford House is a staple for steak in town, again several locations. (Train history too - original was close to Union Station - I've heard stories of rail crews stopping and going up to buy uncooked steaks for dinner later on the road.) 

Where are you staying? That will determine a lot...


----------



## parkdesigner (Jan 5, 2008)

And before I forget - I was *raised* on this place... amazing "garage" engineering... 

http://www.kansastravel.org/kansascitykansas/ftitzrailroad.htm


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

No question about it, Fritz's Railroad Restaurant is definitely one not to miss! In addition to the one on 18th (shown in the previous post) there is another in the Crown Center Mall (caddie-corner from Union Station) that we always stop at. That burger that was shown in the last post is my all-time favorite!!


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

"I've heard stories of rail crews stopping and going up to buy uncooked steaks for dinner later on the road." 

Ha Ha! Reminds me of how I'd use the Crown Metal Products locomotive backhead to warm my supper when I worked summers at Hershey Park. 

Best, 
David Meashey


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Fritz's is a MUST, and not to hard to find (well, maybe if you know your way around). 

I also highly recommend Aurthur Bryants, go the origional downtown one, 1727 Brooklyn Ave, KC MO 
http://www.mapquest.com/maps?address=1727+Brooklyn+Avenue&city=Kansas+City&state=MO&zipcode=64127 

Gates, KC Masterpiece, and Jack Stack 9520 Metcalf Avenue, Overland Park are all fancy BBQ places and will probably require a waiting period. 

What type of food are you looking for in particular JJ?


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By up9018 on 11 May 2011 07:13 PM 

What type of food are you looking for in particular JJ? 
Chris, I think the answer to that one is "FOOD"


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Like Stan said FOOD 

We are open to anything and Everything.

JJ


----------



## parkdesigner (Jan 5, 2008)

KC Masterpiece and Jack Stack are "fancy" I guess... jeans and a t-shirt are just fine, though there is a hostess to show you to your seat... 

Gates (viewed by most as the best BBQ in KC) is a local chain - 7-8 places around the city... and is not at all fancy - seat yourself, stand in line to order... and NOT to be missed!


----------



## Road Foreman (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ, 
You will want to go to Danny Edwards Boulevard BBQ @ 2900 Southwest Boulevard, Kansas City, Missouri.. There is another one close @ 600 Southwest Boulevard called Roaedale BBQ, Kansas City, Kansas.. If you like fish go to Mad Jack's Fresh Fish @ 1318 State Avenue, Kansas City, Kansas.. More BBQ go to Haywards @ 11051 Antioch Rd, Overland Park, Ks..


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

And if they are still in business you can go to Ye old smoke stack for the best of what KC has to offer. For some good Home style chicken go to Stroughs in north KCMO on I35 N. Later RJD


----------



## parkdesigner (Jan 5, 2008)

aceinspp - Jack Stack is still very much in business... the one south of town is still running - and they opened a second one across from Union Station http://www.jackstackbbq.com/


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Josh. I believe you are confused as to my post. The name of the BBQ place I'm referring to is/was known as Ye Old Smoke stack BBQ. One in Martin City and the other is Dodson. Later RJD


----------



## parkdesigner (Jan 5, 2008)

Hey RJD... nope - know it VERY well (Martin City that is... ) 

The one across from Union Station is owned and run by the same folks that own the Martin City restaurant. In fact - they also have restaurants on the Plaza and in Overland Park... 

The family that owns them all are the "Fiorella's" - hence the fancy location at Union Station was named "Fiorella's Jack Stack"... trust me, after YEARS of testing, I'm happy to report that the Union Station location is everything the Martin City is, but with the added bonus of railroad tracks on the front door (and most times, the KCS Business train parked in front as well!) 

Josh


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

Applebees is like 2 blocks away, by the hotels/interstate


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Josh:

Is the one in Dodson still around? It use to be my favorite place to eat at noon after Hi railing the MP from Osawatomie to Kansas city. Later RJD


----------



## parkdesigner (Jan 5, 2008)

Hey RLD, 

Yeah Smoke Stack is still open - 89th and Wornall I think - though it's no longer part of the Fiorella's group. Thing is - the original "Smoke Stack" moved from somewhere out on 71 Hwy to Martin City... when it moved, the son took over the Martin City location, and a daughter opened a second "Smoke Stack" on Wornall. At some point, the Fiorella son (named Jack) changed the name of the Martin City location to "Jack's Smoke Stack" and later to "Jack's Stack" - and opened the three additional locations under that name.... all the while, the "Smoke Stack" run by the daughter kept the original name... eventually a third generation of "Fiorellas" took over so four of the five restaurants are known as "Firorella's Jack Stack" or just "Jack Stack" and the one on Wornall (Dodson) has become a separate entity. 

That said - I think the Union City location is the best, followed by Martin City, and then Dodson... 

Oh - and JJ - "Smoke house" in Independence and NKC are great as well!! (Fabulous Burnt Ends... just behind the ones from Gates)


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Damn son! You sure know a bit of history! 

Josh, RJD, is R. J. DeBerg, I told RJ your real name! 

Hope to see you soon, any chance of the BTS or another Kalifornia show? 

Greg


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ,
Jack Stack is very good. We ate their last year after Marty's. I have since mail ordered from them. Real reason for this post is to make sure you visit Union Station. It is a fantastic building. A real must see. And There is a Jack Stacks across from it,north across the tracks.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Josh:

Thanks for the info: Very interesting as It was in the late 70s that I use to visit these places when I worked for the MoPac. Later RJD


----------



## White Deer RR (May 15, 2009)

The alternative KC Pitch newspaper has a great searchable review database with which you can narrow your choices by location, price and cuisine. http://www.pitch.com/restaurants/search/ 

I grew up back there so I'll opine. My family in KC just ate at the Martin City Smoke Stack (or whatever it's called now.) They report it's still fantastic, and you must try the pit beans. The ambiance and decor is turn-of-the-20th Century. I fondly remember listening to a player piano there as a child, while I sat there starving, waiting to be seated. There is a main-line double track through Martin City a stone's throw or two from the restaurant, you might find yourself enjoying some very long consists. Hopefully this will happen AFTER you eat. (I haven't been there in years, I assume the grade crossing is still there.) 

There's also a Fiorella's Jack Stack at 95th and Metcalf in Overland Park, this one would be the closest to the convention center, perhaps a ten minute drive depending on traffic, straight north on Metcalf. The Jack Stack is on the west side of Metcalf, south of 95th, across Metcalf from the nearly defunct Metcalf South Shopping Center. (If you're into strange cultural artifacts, Metcalf South is a doozy--it's still maintained in pristine condition, yet all the stores except one or two anchors are long gone. I've always thought someone from Hollywood would discover it and use it for a movie set in the 1970's.) 

There is an Italian restaurant near Union Station called Lidia's. http://www.lidias-kc.com/ The owner, Lidia Bastianich, has a cooking show on PBS Create. I haven't eaten there but my sister says it's awesome. Be aware that the drive from Overland Park to downtown KCMO on I-35 during rush hour can take a while. 

If you become enamored of a particular barbeque sauce and wish to buy some bottles, be aware that the "gift packs" at the airport and such are kind of a rip-off, you can get many, many varieties at any ordinary grocery store. Packing sauce can be a pain so I usually opt to buy some dry rubs instead. Or if you want a selection of hundreds of sauces and rubs, plus wood chunks, chips and equipment, there is a supply store called Smoke-n-Fire at 151st and Metcalf, about ten minutes south of the convention center. http://smokenfire.com/ Worth a stop for the barbeque enthusiast, and it's on the way to the Arboretum, where I think there is, of all things, a barbeque. I detect a theme here. 

There are tons and tons of good restaurants in Overland Park, where the convention center is located. I've had surprisingly nice meals at little holes in the wall located in one of the endless strip malls that are the Overland Park experience. Or if you intend to save a few bucks one night, a lot of the hotels offer common area grills their guests can use. There's probably a grocery store at the next strip mall. 

And finally, I always give this advice to my fellow West Coasters who travel back there: don't sit down in the grass. If you don't know why, google the word "chiggers." ;-)


----------



## Terry Jackson (Jan 4, 2008)

Does anyone know anything about these Barbecue Places? Good food bad food etc? They were mentioned on 
diner's Drive-Inns and Dives. Food Network 

Smokin' Guns BBQ 
1218 Swift Avenue 
North Kansas City, MO 

RJ's Bob-Be-Que Shack 
5835 Lamar Ave. 
Mission, KS 66062 

Johnny's Bar-B-Q 
5959 Broadmoor 
Mission, KS 66201 

Woodyard Bar-B-Que 
3001 Merriam Ln 
Kansas City, KS 66106


----------



## Road Foreman (Jan 2, 2008)

Terry, 

KC, Mo is the BBQ Capital of the world.. 
All good, some just better than others.. 
Nough said!! 

BulletBob


----------



## Jerrys RR (Jun 28, 2010)

Posted By Road Foreman on 17 Jun 2011 05:49 PM 
Terry, 

KC, Mo is the BBQ Capital of the world.. 

BulletBob 

I always heard that KC was known for having the best steaks.

Where could one go for a really great steak without paying an arm and a leg for it?

Jerry


----------



## Road Foreman (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry, 

Jess & Jim's Steakhouse, 135th Street in Martin City.. 
We go there for steaks & across the street to RC's for chicken.. 
Both have railroad tracks about half-a block away.. 
Smoke Stack is just down the street.. 

BulletBob


----------



## Jerrys RR (Jun 28, 2010)

Hi Bob,

Sounds good.

Thanks,

Jerry


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I'd have to agree on Jess and Jims for a good steak. use to go there when I lived in Paola Ks. Old MoPac main line runs right by the place. It was the site years ago for a big train fatality when a tanker truck tried to beat a train and got hit and killed two crew man on the train. Truck exploded big time. BTW old track foreman building use to sit close to restaurant as we had a side road along side of the restaurant. Later RJD


----------



## Santafe 2343 (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey JJ, there are several McDonalds all over Breakfest, Lunch and Dinner[/b]


----------



## Road Foreman (Jan 2, 2008)

Guys, 

Here is a good place to go.. 

Swagger Fine Spirits & Food 
8431 Wornall Rd, Kansas City, Mo 64114 
816-316-4388 
I recommend the Dead Texan sandwich.. 

BulletBob


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Sadly I must report I didn't make it to any of these places









I met so many friends and ran around with them we didn't get to any of these places.

If they have the Heart of Americal show next year I am going to try anc attend.

Then I will try some of these places 

A big Huge thanks to all who posted places to go.

JJ


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css); I will report going to Fiorella's Jack Stacks BBQ Downtown at the Freight House. The next night we went again to the one on Metcalf just North of I-435 It was great BBQ.


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

My wife and I got to 2 of the above listed places. Between the sweet BBQ and the Beans, I almost ruined my health. But sometimes it is worh it.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By Richard Weatherby on 03 Jul 2011 03:10 PM 
My wife and I got to 2 of the above listed places. Between the sweet BBQ and the Beans, I almost ruined my health. But sometimes it is worh it. 
I know what you mean.... Just a little taste and suffer for days getting things back in ballance . 

JJ


----------

